# Jackels in Afghanistan



## Rasch Chronicles (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey fellows!

I got to thinking. Someone asked on a different post about predators in Afghanistan, and I have a _bit_ of experience in that field! I know there are plenty of Jackels on the south side of KAF (Kandahar Air Field). So if any of you fellows are heading in that direction, hell anywhere in this God foresaken hole, bring your calls. You will get plenty of practice and responses.

And my friends,<O</O
Holiday Greetings from Afghanistan!<O</O
Here is wishing you all the very Merriest of Christmas, and the Happiest of New Years!<O</O​<O</O

Happy Holidays!<O</O
Best Regards,<O</O
Albert A Rasch<O</O
Albert A Rasch In Afghanistan<O</O


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Merry Christmas To you RC and all your Buddies---Stay safe get your Job done and get home-----Kill A Jackel-----THANKS for Serving______________SB-------Semper Fi {68}*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, you all be safe over there and have a Merry Christmas. Some pics would be great if you can get them.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas ill call some in with ya when i get over thier


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

RC, let everybody over there know we appreciate what yall do and wish everybody a Merry Christmas and a safe speedy return home.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

RC,,,,Merry Christmas to you and your brothers overs there. Keep your butt safe !

Never thought about hunting jackells but while in Rome do as the Romans do. I doubt your allowed to actually hunt there are you ?

I also would like to welcome you to the site. Again Merry Christmas, blessings to you and those around you !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Never thought about hunting jackells but while in Rome do as the Romans do. I doubt your allowed to actually hunt there are you ?


Wondered about that myself. Most of our boys over there cannot even carry a sidearm to protect themselves and while here they get in deep crap for having live ammo on base.









I would hope they get some hunting opportunities while abroad, but they tell me it's not all that easy.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What a shame...Certainly not like it was years ago. My uncle who was in wwII told me stories about hunting while stationed accross the pond. He would shoot stag bring em back to camp, base or where ever and they would eat well for a few days.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

RC God Bless All You Men and Ladies Serving our Country, Merry Christmas to ALL of you and your Fellow Americans over there doing what you do Best. You are all in our Prayers Daily! My Dad Was Shot 7 times on Iwo Jima, SEMPER FI!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> RC God Bless All You Men and Ladies Serving our Country, Merry Christmas to ALL of you and your Fellow Americans over there doing what you do Best. You are all in our Prayers Daily! My Dad Was Shot 7 times on Iwo Jima, SEMPER FI!


7 times !! wow RH ! Guys like your dad and sooo many other fathers put their life on the line for us. All I can say is Thank You and we owe you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oac Dad is now 85 yrs old and health is not good but has been a heck of a man in his time! I had the privilige to meet some of the men in his Squad at a 5th marine division Reunion. I kinda tricked him into going and didnt tell him where we were going till we pulled in to the hotel and he saw it on the Hotel. He was REAL mad at me at first but after he met up with the men in his Squad he was proud I took him. I met One Man that Jumped on 2 hand grenades to save his Squad and although he was in a wheel chair He survived That was an awesome experience for me to meet these men and just visit and listen to their stories even if for just a little while.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

True, patriotic Americans. Thinking about all they, and those that have followed them, have bought for us through their sacrifice and service brings a tear to my eye quite often. All of us can never thank them enough but that should not stop us from trying.




























:usflag:


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Bar-d you are right on! All you stay safe over there...we'll be saying prayers for ya'll.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Customs have gotten really strict over thier so you really cant bring anything over thier or back from thier either. We have ways of sneaking things back but its getting harder and harder. It would be nice to bring a rifle and do some hunting , but then that would be having too much fun. Iv seen some amazing things that get back to America ill just keep it at that................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I hear you guys; DAD was a tailgunner(smallest gets that position) during the War and the average survivable mission's was 7 for that job, he did 34 mission's and came home, also served in Korea.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya I hear you guys; DAD was a tailgunner(smallest gets that position) during the War and the average survivable mission's was 7 for that job, he did 34 mission's and came home, also served in Korea.


 God bless him Rick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks bar-d, two things that was ingrained in me from his bomber years was he had a 8mm film that was on his 50 cal and two German planes were attacking his ship, not like in the movies where they shoot them down with a 303 HA, those things are going by so fast and you only have a given arch to shoot in, his tracers were trying to catch up to the fighter and that German pilot looked at Dad and gave him the thumbs up,cool, the most unsettling was during the Nuremberg War Crime trials as I was watching on TV which were far and few between and they showed bombed out parts of cities and he could name so many of those building's and it was the only time I ever seen him cry.


----------



## Rasch Chronicles (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi fellows!

Things have changed substantially since the 40s and 60s. Let me try and clarify some of the things commented upon. 


There is no hunting. Period. Not here, not in Iraq. Maybe in Africom, but I haven't researched that.
Don't even contemplate getting anything in, or out. I can tell you stories of careers ended by attempted smuggling. There are ways, but unless you are very Hi Speed, Lo Drag, you will get caught and screwed.
You will not get to shoot at anything without getting verbal permisssion, signed authorization (in triplicate) from both your commanding officer and the ISAF/NATO Coordinated Armed Response Program (CARP) manager, and a letter from your chaplain saying that you are psychologically fit to shoot.
There are actually a lot of endangered species out here: wolves, bears, leopard etc. 
Unfortunately, there is no R&R that is worth anything out here. The military is stretched to its limits, and the best they can do is cycle you into KAF or BAF for a three day pass. (If you're lucky.) You'll be crammed into an RSOI tent or clamshell with up to 320 other soldiers. Not like in the olden days where the military had R&R bases all over the place with bars and beaches!

I suggest very strongly that if you come here, you come with a plan for entertaining yourself, and even better, getting some educational credits knocked out. There where a handful of guys tying flys in Bagram, and there was a fishing club years ago in Iraq.

It is what it is, and what you make of it. For a while I was quite the tea afficionado, but that fell by the way side as I moved from post to post. See: Bagram Air Field: Rocket Attack! 

Anyway, here's wishing you all a happy New Year! May it bring you everything you wish for!

Happy Holidays!<O</O
Best Regards,<O</O
Albert A Rasch<O</O
Albert A Rasch In Afghanistan<O</O


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...A.A.R.

When you get home if you want there is a trip fishing for Muskie on Lake St. Clair waiting for you. Fall is the best but anytime is better than no time. That or fly fishing brim on lake Hatchenahaw near Dundee.

Enjoyed your writing.

I have some honey for you if you need more ! Just ( used loosely ) a local keeper, Yellow clover hard to beat.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

you got a guided trip waitong in colorado when you get back as well trout lakers wiper yotes pdogs what ever you want man we as a group will make it happen just let us know


----------

